# Newly marred and convinced shes nuts



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello all I'm new here and didn't know where put this so here it is.

Jen and I will be marred a year in mid June we've been together seven years and we now have a baby boy due in March. 

Problem: since we've gotten marred Ive really starting to notice that she depends on my opinion way to much some times witch result in her calling my cell often and she doesn't seem to be able to make decisions with out my help ever it seems some times, some time I just feel too needed, is this normal and I'm just a little crazy or is there some type of problem that can be delt with here?

Thanks in advance 
Rob....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Are these just little day to day questions or larger? Did the behavior coincide with the start of her pregnancy? Did you live together before you married? Is she insecure by nature? Sorry for all the questions. There could be many timing issues and factors.


----------



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

We have lived together for over five years and shes been this way for a long time its been a few years at least.

she doesn't go shopping in less I go along
she calls me every day when she wakes up again when she gets to work when she eats lunch and last but not least when she gets off....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

she's obviously insecure by nature, but i hate to tell ya, you're enabling her. she keeps needing you b/c you do what she wants.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont think shes nuts!!!! maybe shes lonely and needs to know your there .. life at home can become very much the same day after day has she friends could she join a mums to be group maybe you could go along and help her go to the first one on the understanding she needs to try things for herself.. sounds to me like her self esteem is low build that up and im sure your see a different person .


----------



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

that's another point she doesnt have many friends out side of work and she's always been that way:scratchhead:,

Back in May she was hanging out and shopping for the wedding with a friend of mines wife but at her bachelorette party some one sent me a pic of my Jenny topless in a bar on my phone and I put a stop to that in a hurry.

that's the first time I'd ever told her she was not allowed to be around a particular person.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

give her a break and help her to find something she can spend her time doing .. i can understand that you dont want her mixing with some people but dont forget shes human she has needs to .

i found the last 3 months of my pregnancy so lonely, friends working people going on with thier lifes give her some emotional support


----------



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

well everyone has needs that's totally understandable but nudity in public is immoral, illegal, and not some thing I'm willing to let continue...As far as her being glued to me and keeping my phone hot I don't think this something I can change easily I was just looking for an out side opinion on the situation i guess.......


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

im not saying nudity in public is right at all, what im saying is that shes depeneding on you more then you would like her to ,then help to find something that interests her, your newly married you need to talk to her let her know how you feel ,
ive been married 18 years and yes i still cal my husband 5/6 times a day because i love him we like being part of each others lifes and we want to continue to do that .

why dont you role reverse and tell her you will call her today to see how she is .... i cant help thinking shes just in need of some emotional support be there for her .


----------



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll try it.....I just hop I'm opening pandora's box...........


----------

